# Parameter direkt an Base URL verwerfen



## Peter Petersen (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein Problem mit Google.
Und zwar leitet Google Suchergebnisse auf alte Parameterwerte weiter.

Z.B.: Hatte ich    www.url.de/index.php/?seite=1|0    als URL auf eine Unterseite.

Nun habe ich per htaccess alle Bereiche auf die Parameter per
RewriteRule gesetzt.
z.B.: 
RewriteRule ^Bereichsname$    /index.php/?seite="2|4"

Nun verlinkt Google alte Ergebnisse auf 
http://www.url.de/?seite=1%7C0
Diese landen natürlich immer auf der Startseite.

Wie kann ich diese per htaccess abfangen um mit [R=404] Google klar zu machen, dass diese veraltet sind? 
Die Parameterfunktion von Google Webmastertools habe ich schon seit Wochen auf "Nein, ändert nichts am Inhalt" stehen.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------

